# What is this?



## alan anderson (Mar 2, 2014)

Been living here 26 years and never seen it before.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Peruvian daffodil
http://www.plantingflowerbulbs.com/peruvian-daffodil.htm
I love them but they don't do well here.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

We call them spider lilies or swamp spider lilies down here. They'll eventually form massive clumps if left undisturbed. Of the amaryllis family.

http://www.pacificbulbsociety.org/pbswiki/index.php/Hymenocallis



> The native habitats range in the United States from Indiana, Kentucky, Virginia, south to the Carolinas, Georgia, Florida, Alabama, Louisiana, Texas and Mexico where the genus explodes; the majority of the species occur in Central America and radiate down into the northern portions of South America (Venezuela, Guyana, and Brazil) as well.


----------



## alan anderson (Mar 2, 2014)

For the info and links.


----------

